# Buck Apron?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So I'm considering using a buck apron for 3 bucks 2 kinders and 1 oberhasli. This is so they can all run together in the late spring after kidding season. Has anyone ever used them before? Also, I'm wanting to make the flap out of "cheap" car mats, and attach it to a dog harness. I thought with the floor mats I can at least take them off and wash them down every so often;-) Good or bad idea?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, maybe I'm going to be the first person to try this... So I'll let you know how it works;-) I'm wanting to hang on to some of my kinders, and they are year around breeders, so that's why I'm thinking excellent idea;-) They will be separated for a few months during kidding etc..., but I would really enjoy putting them ALL together during the summer when vegetation is plentiful, and breed them when I want to and with whom;-)


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Are you doing that so the bucks can be together or with your does?? I always have my bucks together so I don't really understand.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Following for more info... I, too, would like to keep my herd together whenever possible... but only have planned babies.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

darakato said:


> Are you doing that so the bucks can be together or with your does?? I always have my bucks together so I don't really understand.


If I didn't have all year around breeders with my seasonal I wouldn't have to really, but kinders are all year around and I don't want winter babies again I prefer to have spring babies;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I might use nylon fabric, you know the water, sweat resistant kind. I'll be making them within a week or so, I'll post some pics;-)


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking forward to it! I also have year-'round breeders so ...yeah... this would be awesome. :rose:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I considered sewing a buck apron/olor, but that project never panned out. The I was going to use outdoor upholstery fabric, the weatherproof kind with that resists wear/tear/mildew, etc. it was quite expensive per yard, but if you get it on sale, it can be cheap. Plus, it wouldn't take much for a single goat apron. 

The plan was also to have numerous buckles to keep it in place, so it didn't slide too far up or too far down. But those would have been an entanglement risk, which is why I ultimately never did it.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad I have seasonal breeders  Cedar loves running with his girls. But I might consider making him one so he can come out and visit during breeding season.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Glad I have seasonal breeders  Cedar loves running with his girls. But I might consider making him one so he can come out and visit during breeding season.


I also IM'd you this question. Are your nubians all seasonal? I had some people say they can be all year around. I'm contemplating getting more nubians, because they come in a variety of colors, and well as I love ober coloring, but it might get boring;-)


----------



## wyomingladybug (Nov 22, 2014)

DancingHoovesFarm said:


> Are you doing that so the bucks can be together or with your does?? I always have my bucks together so I don't really understand.


herd control is being a responsible owner of any kind of animal.

Edited due to extreme rudeness. This is a warning to read the rules of this forum.

Keep it friendly, keep it fun.
Ksalvagno - Moderator


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would only need something like a buck apron if you are running males with females. If you keep your bucks separate from females, you don't need it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

wyomingladybug said:


> herd control is being a responsible owner of any kind of animal.[
> 
> Keep it fun keep it friendly.... Please don't call people stupid... Many people run their bucks with their does with no issues. Doesn't work for me and not for you but that doesn't mean it doesn't for some....
> 
> Edited because I edited the first post. Ksalvagno


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just so you all know, the buck apron didn't work to stop breeding;( Oh well, live and learn


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No worries Karen


----------



## Kathrin (Feb 26, 2016)

This buck apron allowed me to keep a buckling in with the does and keep nursing for longer than usual.....since I usually separate to avoid unwanted breeding.

http://www.houseofbacchuspetsupplies.com/anti-mating-aprons-s/118.htm


----------

